# My '48 Monark Super Deluxe



## SimpleMan (Aug 29, 2009)

Seeing all these pictures of Monarks while doing research on my '48 Super Deluxe gave me the ambition to stick mine together just to look at it.........and go for a ride. I have parts from 5 Monarks to get it where it is at this point. I know it's not correct for the year (wrong year fenders and head light) but I like it and at least for now I can enjoy it till I find the rest of the stuff to restore it. It is all Monark now.

If any one has a (I think '46-'50) chain guard for one of these I'd love to buy it. Toughest part will be finding the correct pedestal light.

This is it as it was when I got it. The fork was bent so bad it had a six inch long dent in the middle of the fender and it touched the tire. I located a new main fork but it was off of a girls bike. Went down to friends house and we shortened it an inch and rethreaded it.....sex change successful.






After a few hours of work today. I do hope to restore it correctly some day but at least for now I can ride it.


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Aug 29, 2009)

Check out myspace.com/bulletproofbikes 

      i am selling some parts there.... I have 2 chainguards


----------



## Beep (Aug 31, 2009)

love it! how's it ride?


----------



## JLarkin (Aug 31, 2009)

Are you hanging onto the black fenders?  I am ready to do a Monark and only have the rear.  I like your choice of deep fenders, those look nice.


----------



## SimpleMan (Sep 1, 2009)

JR'S MONARK said:


> Check out myspace.com/bulletproofbikes
> 
> i am selling some parts there.... I have 2 chainguards




I'd be interested in one of those. Boys guards?


----------



## SimpleMan (Sep 1, 2009)

JLarkin said:


> Are you hanging onto the black fenders?  I am ready to do a Monark and only have the rear.  I like your choice of deep fenders, those look nice.




John the black fenders are really rough. Doesn't show in the picture but the front fender has the forward 2 or 3 inches doubled under and there is a 6-8 inch long dent probably an inch deep on the back side from hitting the down tube. I took the brackets off of it since they are clearanced for the springer. I do plan to put  a set of original McCauley fenders back on it when I  redo it. For now I used what I liked the best of the stuff I had. Wanted to put it back together for now to ride as a beater. 




Beep said:


> love it! how's it ride?




Big old heavy beast rides great...my favorite of the bikes I own.


----------

